# Cruze RS Splitter Options?



## themarknelson (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello all. I have been in the market for a Cruze for months. I've spent that time trying to find ways to dress one up in a fashion that suits me. One thing I have searched high and low for and come up dry is a splitter than will fit with the RS package also. I did come across one from Zest but it would come from Korea with a heavy shipping rate. I really like the RS lower grill...or rather don't like my option without the RS package. Also...I've been hoping to find a blade spoiler but all i came up with was the 3D Carbon one. I'd like to find something that sticks up higher. I'm hoping to purchase later this week. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## themarknelson (Sep 16, 2013)

I almost forgot. There were a couple concepts at SEMA at one time i believe. The Upscale or V-Spec. I'm not sure. It had a splitter on the RS fascia but I've had no luck finding a place to buy such items. I wanted my car to look like the SS rendering a few years back but I never saw any parts that would get it close.


----------



## themarknelson (Sep 16, 2013)

No suggestions?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

In your first post you mention liking the RS front bumper cover vs the standard, is that correct you currently do not have an RS package car? The reason I ask the RS package option is like $700 but if one bought all the pieces and got them painted it would be thousands to make a similar looking car. Basically if you want an RS it would be cheaper to trade for a different car.

A few users have made the lower grill have a bit of the RS look. Check out the thread below. Honestly If I owned any non RS package car this would be the first mod I made, even to an ECO or diesel. If not for the looks, I would do it for the slightly better protection for the AC condenser. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/3293-rs-lower-grill-install.html

or this one:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/6498-yet-another-rs-lower-grille-modification.html


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks 100% over stock especially if you aren't black or grey but I still have Z Spec dreams. Guess I will wait for those to become available and figure out if I want to block off the upper grille like the OEM Eco is.


----------



## themarknelson (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the RS and want something that fits it. There is NOTHING out there that does.


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Go swap bumpers with someone and don't tell them.


----------



## themarknelson (Sep 16, 2013)

Helpful...


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

You can go to ARP and get a universal carbon fiber wind splitter. That's what I'm doing for my road course track car build with carbon fiber hood, trunk, carbon fiber race mirrors and GTC-300 series track spoiler, and front fenders.


----------

